# Match on: Tesla vs porsche mission e



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Great looking concept car.
I have been a advocate of higher voltages for along time. 
With all super cars soon to exceed 1000+hp you would think that they would start talking about motor driven down force systems or at least hint about it by showing concepts with huge sexy exhaust ports to vent the air from underneath, Controllable louvers to direct and channel the exhaust air.
I'm thinking roots blowers or centrifugal blowers both good at low pressure scavenging . 2 to 4 of these "vacuum cleaners" for fast differential action.
Active side skirts to enhance low pressure.
A whole new world of aero enhancements for the concept/design guys to
draw.
If Tesla increases their battery voltage 2 to 4 times they will be able to charge at 2 to 4 times faster then presently, with very little change to the equipment.
So Porsche is starting to sound a little slow for a change.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

What a disappointment. The article is just Blather. Really does not tell you anything about the car.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I strongly suspect this is spam to promote this person's site. Always be suspicious when a new user with one post puts up a link to a site you don't recognize.


----------

